# Just Finished 1950s? Monark Restomod



## JesseHolze (Jul 12, 2016)

Just finished a restoration/customization project. Still waiting on front rocket and rear reflector but it's pretty much finished. Wondering if anyone knew an exact year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2016)

What is the serial number? I'm not crazy about the grips but otherwise nice, clean build. V/r Shawn


----------



## JesseHolze (Jul 12, 2016)

Serial number was worn off. Grips match the pinstripes and match better when seen in person. Having custom wooden grips made that will be put on when done.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice build! Is it too late for some orange pinstriping on the rack? Maybe some darts on the fork too?


----------



## JesseHolze (Jul 12, 2016)

Painter only had the tins. I had the frame and fork powder coated. Their is some designs on the rear fender.


----------



## JesseHolze (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## JesseHolze (Jul 12, 2016)




----------

